# Pregnancy An Accident Or Not???



## Jennavee

I was just wonderin how many of u got pregnant by accident or tried to? I tried


----------



## lesleyann

accident .. well we had a mc in june so we was not trying but we was not stopping it from happening


----------



## Eeyore17

accident.....issuses with remembering to take the pill everyday....then as soon as get a script for the nuva-ring and pay for the expensive thing......I find out.
But I'm actually excited about it now. :)


----------



## LilMama2be

Accident.
We weren't too careful, but we weren't planning it.
although i kind of saw this coming after the 1st time we had sex.


----------



## JaydensMommy09

sort of an accident... i honestly wanted to get pregnant but we weren't really trying....


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Accident, the best one of my life! I cant wait for my little diamond to arrive :)!!
X


----------



## Mrs.MC

accident-but my husband and i did nothing to stop it, so we knew it was coming. i went off the pill and we used to protection. so we never came out and said "lets have a baby" but we both new it was coming and are very excited to start a family =)


----------



## v2007

All my 3 were unexpected surprises. :yipee:

V x x


----------



## xarlenex

Accident..or Mistake as many feel the need to call it. Wouldn't change things for the world though!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

accident but i would never tell him that and he is the best mistake i have ever made :D
xx


----------



## Dizzy321

My little boy was planned, as was this baby x


----------



## Serene123

She wasn't an accident.. She was a miracle.. :blush:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> She wasn't an accident.. She was a miracle.. :blush:

thats so cute toria :cloud9:

my little monkey was the best accident of my life :D xx


----------



## pinkmummy

I had sickness and Diorhea and I was on the pill but didn't go to the doctors so didn't realise it would affect the pill, the outcome was my gorgeous baby girl Caitlin who I wouldn't change for the world. She's the best 'accident' I have ever had and I don't know what I'd do without her.

This one was planned as we wanted another after Caitlin was 1 but before she was 3.

Can I just ask those who got pregnant on purpose, did you and your OH agree to it or did you just do it?


----------



## Uvlollypop

very very planned:)


----------



## Blah11

A happy, unplanned surprise :D


----------



## nessajane

planned :)


----------



## nikky0907

A pleasant surprise! :D

Like Toria said,my miracle...:cloud9:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Not planned, but a pleasant surprise (after the initial shock!):happydance: x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Not planned, but not an accident either. I knew it was going to happen. We were open to the idea.


----------



## ~KACI~

Both planned x


----------



## mummymadness

My first was a let nature take its course no stress of trying if you get me lol .
Second was fully planned .
This baby was not planned at all , Iam over the moon of course now . But using protection and allready having two small kiddies i didnt expect to be doing it all again lol . xxx .


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mine wasnt planned but i hate calling it an accident, Just a happy surpise lol :)


----------



## Sovereign

An accident - really was a miracle how he managed to get there lol!!!


----------



## princess_x0

Erm, I wasn't exactly going out of my way to prevent it. Nor did we plan it xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Accident. I had 2 scares before the real thing. When I had the scares I was disappointed because in my mind I wanted a baby but I knew now wasn't the time and I wanted to wait. But she's here now :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Being on birth control he/she is a miracle baby not an accident.


----------



## Blob

Hmmm well i guess by accident but has been the most wonderful one of my life :cloud9: I was pretty shitty at taking the pill :lol:


----------



## Mummi2b

omg isee alot of accidents lol

Mine was planned lol lol
We had a miscarriage in april and i fell preg in july :D

I like to plan thingssss


----------



## Laura--x

A bit of both x


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

I had just stopped taking the pill, didnt think i could get pregnant so soon.. 
My little boy was the best thing to ever happen to me, he wasnt planned, he wasnt a mistake, he wasnt an accident..we just said, if it happens, it happens.and we both wanted him!x


----------



## MummyJade

We decided to stop taking the pill and go with the flow... and within 3 months i think we was pregnant... we was shocked 2 didnt think we was be pregnant so soon! but a much happy shock
xx


----------



## pennysbored

I didn't plan it, but I shouldn't have been shocked.


----------



## sophie c

planned.

i had a mc last november after out first month of trying, and then it took till may to concieve again! and i cannot wait until she's here! me or her daddy!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mz_jackie86

Mine wasnt planned, i was on the pill! I didnt even want children so it was a surprise lol!
But im quite excited now...Actually im very excited! Lol xx


----------



## Dizzy321

caitlinsmummy said:


> I had sickness and Diorhea and I was on the pill but didn't go to the doctors so didn't realise it would affect the pill, the outcome was my gorgeous baby girl Caitlin who I wouldn't change for the world. She's the best 'accident' I have ever had and I don't know what I'd do without her.
> 
> This one was planned as we wanted another after Caitlin was 1 but before she was 3.
> 
> Can I just ask those who got pregnant on purpose, did you and your OH agree to it or did you just do it?

me and OH agreed to it :) i could never so it without his 100 percent support, but thats just me, we both wanted it as much as eachother and at the same time so i'm very lucky x


----------



## Jennavee

caitlinsmummy said:


> I had sickness and Diorhea and I was on the pill but didn't go to the doctors so didn't realise it would affect the pill, the outcome was my gorgeous baby girl Caitlin who I wouldn't change for the world. She's the best 'accident' I have ever had and I don't know what I'd do without her.
> 
> This one was planned as we wanted another after Caitlin was 1 but before she was 3.
> 
> Can I just ask those who got pregnant on purpose, did you and your OH agree to it or did you just do it?


Well we lost one baby when I was 10 weeks and the first pregnancy was a surprise... but after losing that one we talked about it and agreed that we didnt care what people thought...we were going to do this cause its what we both wanted!!!


----------



## Luhweez

accident, whilst i was on the pill and we were using condoms..just one of those things! but i would never say shes an accident, best surprise ever!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Planned, so happy!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Big surprise for us - I was on the pill!


----------



## brownhairedmom

absolutely unexpected, I was doing everything in my power to avoid it.


----------



## Katlina

HEY JENNA!!! Thanx 4 tellin me about this place! Well you know mine was a complete surprise, and it all happened today.


----------



## Pyrrhic

We were WTT and I was on the pill. So a good surprise.


----------



## mummynat

we werent planning. i guess we sud of used condoms after the dog ate my pills :dohh: 
wouldnt change anything for the world though xx


----------



## Katlina

mummynat said:


> we werent planning. i guess we sud of used condoms after the dog ate my pills :dohh:
> wouldnt change anything for the world though xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl: THATS GREAT!!! Ive heard of the dog eating ur homework but UR BIRTH CONTROL.... OMG


----------



## sammie18

Mine was planned :)


----------



## sammie18

:rofl:




rae05 said:


> absolutely unexpected, I was doing everything in my power to avoid it.


----------



## amelia222

Not planned but we weren't exactly being as careful as we should have been. OH says it's mostly my 'fault' cause I went off the pill and a few times we 'forgot' to use protection. lol He says I planned it, maybe my subconscious did, oh well we're both happy now.


----------



## mummynat

Katlina said:


> mummynat said:
> 
> 
> we werent planning. i guess we sud of used condoms after the dog ate my pills :dohh:
> wouldnt change anything for the world though xx
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: THATS GREAT!!! Ive heard of the dog eating ur homework but UR BIRTH CONTROL.... OMGClick to expand...

lol


----------



## Novbaby08

not an accident just an unplanned surprise that I was hoping not to have for a while, but am glad I have it :D


----------



## TashaAndBump

Katlina said:


> mummynat said:
> 
> 
> we werent planning. i guess we sud of used condoms after the dog ate my pills :dohh:
> wouldnt change anything for the world though xx
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: THATS GREAT!!! Ive heard of the dog eating ur homework but UR BIRTH CONTROL.... OMGClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## mrsholmes

planned, but only off the pill for 3 weeks so it was a shock it happened so quick


----------



## xXDonnaXx

We did want a baby,but werent really trying.I'd miss my period,take a test & it'd be neg.So we kinda just left it.Then I missed my period & pos!So here we are.:D

He's bein so different about things now though.At first when I wasnt getting pregnant,he was like all angry & gettin impatient.But now I am pregnant,he says "I think we rushed into things abit"-Say wha!? You wanted 1 aswell.Argh men!


----------



## tasha41

I got pregnant "by accident" I suppose.. on the pill for 2 years and definitely not trying to have a baby at this point, but it's happening and I couldn't be more excited :)


----------



## babyboy08

It was an accident, but we didn't use any protection. So I guess we should have known it was coming, but it was the first time for both of us. I'm so happy with the way things turned out and I can't wait to have my baby!


----------



## bubs_05

Accident with this one, accident with my daughter, planned with the twins.


----------



## mummyk

This lickle bub was unplanned as i was on the pill and taking it properly...
but he/she is no accident! lol.. completes my life with my fiance and soon to be baby!! :D :D


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Not planned but certainly was my miracle


----------



## aidensxmomma

It was sort of an accident with my son. Me and the boyfriend weren't using any form of protection, so we sort of expected it, but not so soon. I hate to admit it, but we had broken up and got pregnant two weeks after we got back together. We are planning for a second baby sometime next year though.


----------



## Beth_18

my baby wasnt planned by was no accident.


----------



## elle777

tried after a mc


----------



## mBLACK

Accident, although we weren't doing anything to stop it from happening.


----------



## happy&healthy

She was planned....sort of. We had a fight and hubby said, fine if you want to get pregnant, I'll get you pregnant and he threw away my pills. I was planning on starting them again with my next period as the timing really was off (but figured we'd give it a month to see what happens--but I never got my next period. And I'm so happy about it.


----------



## Ribeanaaa--x

Not planned.. Came off the pill to switch onto the injection. Was waiting for my period to get the injection...& it never came! xx


----------



## Jess&BooBabyX

Accident but best of my life :D


----------



## traceydixon78

Well, I'm not a teen - but I feel compelled to say that after 6 years and $40,000 spent.... my little man was quite deliberate!!!


----------



## dizzy65

when i was 16 it was defantly planned (i no its bad) i m/c it thou now im 18 and my last m/c was planned as im still 18 (which i think still classified as an teen) haha will b planned :D


----------



## bootyb

it was unplanned... but the best thing that has happended to me this yr.... xoxoxo


----------



## foreverloves

Accident here but happy.


----------



## mrscookie

totally planned but i'm 23 :) not a teeeen


----------



## happyclappy

The best accident that has ever happened to me!


----------



## maddiwatts19

our first was a very big surprise, as i was on the pill, and we were using condoms, but sometimes fooled around with no condoms so must have happened then..and we didnt know i was pregnant untill i was miscarrying at 5 weeks.

our second was kind of planned, after the first miscarriage we decided that it felt right and it was what we wanted, but we didnt expect it to happen as quickly as it did, unfortunately miscarried again at 12 weeks.

this LO was most deffinitely planned! :D and we cant wait to meet him!!!x


----------



## katieandbump

Planned but i'm 21 so bit older. xx


----------



## xBumpandLaura

It was an accident, but it has been the best accident i've made in my whole life. I wouldn't change my life and my bump for the world.


----------



## Malingo

not really planned, but definitely not an accident, Me and OH are very very happy :)


----------



## ayshahudson

Ours was planned :)


----------



## TiaSunset

My pregnancy was unplanned but after the first initial shock stage I'm very happy about becoming a mummy, not long to go now, I'm due Dec 13th!
The dad isn't involved but he doesn't want to be and he was abusive towards me in the past so I know it's better for baby and me that I will be a single mummy.

Good luck to all :)


----------



## akalei

/shakes head
I honestly don't know what to say to some of you. :nope:


----------



## Plumfairy

i cant understand how people say not planned, but we werent using anything to prevent it!!! ermm helloooooooo!!!! :dohh:


----------



## pumpkinpie

i tryed n proud of bein a teen mum


----------



## beija_flor

akalei said:


> /shakes head
> I honestly don't know what to say to some of you. :nope:

I don't think there's any point in criticizing teens who are already pregnant.

There are also several girls here that got married very young, and if they decided to start a family when they're 17 or 18, no one should judge them.

However, I am worried about the trend of teens becoming pregnant on purpose and going on this site to see 16-year-olds posting happily about "bf and I really wanted one, we weren't trying but got pregnant anyway! Best mistake ever!"


----------



## Alexas Mommy

akalei said:


> /shakes head
> I honestly don't know what to say to some of you. :nope:

I feel as though I need to reply to this, mainly because yes, I was 19 when I got pregnant, and we tried, and well 19 is considered a teen. Anyway, I just wanted to say that I know trying while you are a teen is looked down on, and as hypicritical as it sounds, I totally agree. That being said, I can say for myself that I did not live as a teen while ttc (if that makes any sense) I moved out on my own at 17, by choice, and my friends thought I was crazy, BUT I paid all my bills ON time, dealt with life worked my butt off and lived responsibly. I know a lot of people go and say, "yeah but I am mature for my age" and all that, well I am not just saying that, I can guarantee all my friends can back me up on this, that I am one of the most mature and responsible people my age... I know i just can't expect anyone to take that as meaning much, since I only know one other person on this forum in person, but I can promise it is true. When Michael and I decided we wanted a child we went to his Father and Step-mother and told them. They sat down and discussed it with the two of us and agreed that Yeah, we were both responsible enough to have a child. Without their blessings, I know Michael and I would have waited to try. So with the blessings of his parents we started ttc... (I was a foster kid my whole life so it didn't really matter what my biological parents said, as they would go along with anything without caring). Now I know besides maturity and responsibility, most planned pregnancies under the age of 25 is typically frowned upon because apparently you should "live your life and have fun" etc etc etc. Well I understand all this, but had I waited, I would still be living my same old life, where the most fun I have is when I go out shopping or whatever-which I can take Alexa out with me anyway... I figure why wait for another five years to have fun, when *that is not who I am* ? I am not like that at all... My older sister is 23 with two kids, and I am sure she will agree that I am more responsible than her, and I am 20 years old (21 Jan 1st) Do I regret having Alexa young? Not at All! She adds joy into my life, and honestly, I am doing something more useful by raising her, than what I would be doing if I didn't have her... 

I am sorry this is soo long, I don't know why I felt I needed to defend myself, since really all that matters is that I know what I did is okay, but I guess I felt as though I needed to explain... I have never considered myself a young Mom-I know anyone older would chuckle at that, but gee if you saw how I live my life you would see how true it is! If you read this whole thing, then thanks, if not, I do not blame you, just getting it all out has made me feel better... :hug:

Edit: I also wanted to add that I am not saying that I am the only responsible 20 y/o mother out there, everyone has their story, and their reasons for wanting to ttc. I just hfelt I had to post, because I feel uncomfortable reading this thread and feeling like people over the age of 25 are looking down on me...


----------



## beija_flor

^^^ The above post is what I meant about not judging very young mothers who start their committed relationships and families early but responsibly. A LOT of women are emancipated by 16 or 17 for diverse reasons. A LOT get married by eighteen. And they have as much right to plan a baby as someone who gets married by 28. 

What I think is flat-out wrong is for a young teenager who hasn't got a set plan for her life or a committed relationship to just consciously allow herself to get pregnant, it's mighty dangerous.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

beija_flor said:


> ^^^ The above post is what I meant about not judging very young mothers who start their committed relationships and families early but responsibly. A LOT of women are emancipated by 16 or 17 for diverse reasons. A LOT get married by eighteen. And they have as much right to plan a baby as someone who gets married by 28.
> 
> What I think is flat-out wrong is for a young teenager who hasn't got a set plan for her life or a committed relationship to just consciously allow herself to get pregnant, it's mighty dangerous.

Thank-you, I am glad that I am not the only one out there who feels this way.


----------



## hollie3

Originally Posted by akalei 
/shakes head
I honestly don't know what to say to some of you. 

What makes you think you have the right to judge pregnant teens?


----------



## meztisa

We weren't planning, but also didn't use any birth control, so we weren't surprised when we found out I was.


----------



## xJG30

Tom was an accident.. but so worth it :)


----------



## PrettyBonk

My son wasn't an accident...he was sort of planned... and my daughter wasn't a mistake either because we didn't protect ourselves but you can call her the greatest mistake I have ever committed!!!! ha ha ha
and now that I am actually TTC is not happening right away.

My OH and I were just girlfriend and boyfriend lol for a long time before I got a :bfp: after that we are one!!!!!! 7 yrs and going!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyBonk

Alexas Mommy said:


> akalei said:
> 
> 
> /shakes head
> I honestly don't know what to say to some of you. :nope:
> 
> I feel as though I need to reply to this, mainly because yes, I was 19 when I got pregnant, and we tried, and well 19 is considered a teen. Anyway, I just wanted to say that I know trying while you are a teen is looked down on, and as hypicritical as it sounds, I totally agree. That being said, I can say for myself that I did not live as a teen while ttc (if that makes any sense) I moved out on my own at 17, by choice, and my friends thought I was crazy, BUT I paid all my bills ON time, dealt with life worked my butt off and lived responsibly. I know a lot of people go and say, "yeah but I am mature for my age" and all that, well I am not just saying that, I can guarantee all my friends can back me up on this, that I am one of the most mature and responsible people my age... I know i just can't expect anyone to take that as meaning much, since I only know one other person on this forum in person, but I can promise it is true. When Michael and I decided we wanted a child we went to his Father and Step-mother and told them. They sat down and discussed it with the two of us and agreed that Yeah, we were both responsible enough to have a child. Without their blessings, I know Michael and I would have waited to try. So with the blessings of his parents we started ttc... (I was a foster kid my whole life so it didn't really matter what my biological parents said, as they would go along with anything without caring). Now I know besides maturity and responsibility, most planned pregnancies under the age of 25 is typically frowned upon because apparently you should "live your life and have fun" etc etc etc. Well I understand all this, but had I waited, I would still be living my same old life, where the most fun I have is when I go out shopping or whatever-which I can take Alexa out with me anyway... I figure why wait for another five years to have fun, when *that is not who I am* ? I am not like that at all... My older sister is 23 with two kids, and I am sure she will agree that I am more responsible than her, and I am 20 years old (21 Jan 1st) Do I regret having Alexa young? Not at All! She adds joy into my life, and honestly, I am doing something more useful by raising her, than what I would be doing if I didn't have her...
> 
> I am sorry this is soo long, I don't know why I felt I needed to defend myself, since really all that matters is that I know what I did is okay, but I guess I felt as though I needed to explain... I have never considered myself a young Mom-I know anyone older would chuckle at that, but gee if you saw how I live my life you would see how true it is! If you read this whole thing, then thanks, if not, I do not blame you, just getting it all out has made me feel better... :hug:
> 
> Edit: I also wanted to add that I am not saying that I am the only responsible 20 y/o mother out there, everyone has their story, and their reasons for wanting to ttc. I just hfelt I had to post, because I feel uncomfortable reading this thread and feeling like people over the age of 25 are looking down on me...Click to expand...



I moved out at 16 and got pregnant on the same month I was going to turn 18. I have been a responsible mother and person...I was a responsible "wife" as well...I went to school and I worked and I took care of things at home...what did I miss out...going to clubs, hanging out with my friends????? no...I didn't do any of that really...I did hang out with my friends...but why would pregnancy prevent this?????
Even thought it didn't work out with him...not because we were young because I've seen ppl get a divorce after 25 years of marriage...I was ok...I was happy with my son and I was able to take care of us...but it was a big plus that my parents wanted to protect me and help me...I got pregnant with my daughter at my early 20's still young. 
So I understand you and there is nothing wrong with having a baby at a "young" age...unless you are incapable.


----------



## PrettyBonk

akalei said:


> /shakes head
> I honestly don't know what to say to some of you. :nope:

Why don't you understand us/them? elaborate please.


----------



## Lunaty

Although i am not pregnant yet (trying though, am 22) i do have my view on this..

I can see this from both sides.. 
I dotn agree with the casual perspective of younger girls saying: we were not trying but no protection used. 

This to me sounds like you have not stood still at the responsibility that it brings with your chance of getting pregnant.. It's for life.

I feel looking back at myself at age of 16 (and i WAS living on myself juggling school and work) that i simply havnt had the life experience nor the skills i have now.. and that i stand stronger in so many ways.. by experiencing different things and falling down

Im not talking about mother skills, every person no mater how young will unconditionally love her child.. but the skills to manage life around this..
The realization that it could be better/ easier..

Now im ready to be a mom, but I am afraid of the reactions around me i will get.. and see why there is a need to get defensive over it on some way or form (even if there is no need too).. It's a tuff situation.. 

havnt really made a point i gues sbut just my 0.02 about teen pregnancy :)


----------



## Booksmart

I agree with the previous poster, there are several young moms (and moms to be) that are either in a committed relationship or are super responsible and understand that having a child is a complete life change, these Mom's should not be judged for their ages but instead for their abilities. 

I do find it heartbreaking to read about (in Statistics, Newspapers, i.e. a ton more places than the few women on these blogs) young teens who are having unprotected sex trying to get pregnant. What's even more alarming is the number of teens who are getting pregnant to follow the current trend of celebrities getting pregnant, insane but true. Search CNN for Pregnacy Pact to read about a several girls in a US high school that made the pact to get pregnant (it's sick). 

I don't mean to offend anyone here, I just wish that young teens had someone to really tell them how hard it is to be a young teen mother. 

Oh, to anwser the thread I'm not expecting but I'll try to plan for it (although it's really up to fate). I have to finish my undergrad and I finally get a chance to breathe before I'm ready.


----------



## tasha41

I don't know if I ever replied to this.. but my baby was unplanned and unexpected but accident is just not a word I ever want to use!!


----------



## akalei

Im not trying to judge. Im not judging everyone, just the ones who think having a baby ar 16-17 is an amazing trend! Like how tons of teen girls think Jamielynn spears is a great role model and they all want to be like her. Some teens make amazing mothers, im just concerned about the ones who are careless and think a baby is all fun and games.


----------



## mBLACK

Lunaty said:


> Although i am not pregnant yet (trying though, am 22) i do have my view on this..
> 
> I can see this from both sides..
> I dotn agree with the casual perspective of younger girls saying: we were not trying but no protection used.
> 
> This to me sounds like you have not stood still at the responsibility that it brings with your chance of getting pregnant.. It's for life.

I say that with such a 'casual' way because what's done is done, why would I sit here moping about the past and/or the stupid decisions I have made in my lifetime? 
Tons of women don't think twice about having unprotected sex, not just young girls but women of all ages, it's an irresponsible decision but not just limited to young ladies.
I am not saying that getting pregnant with my baby was a stupid decision. Getting pregnant with that specific person at that point in my life was stupid, however I am not going to say that I would change anything because that 'accident' was the best 'accident' that ever happened to me. Of course I didn't think of the posibility of getting pregnant and/or realized that it was for life, in reality does anybody think about the consequences of their actions while they are doing so? Probably not. At least most of the time. What is REALLY important is learning from the mistakes that we make (once again, not saying my baby was a mistake; infact the complete opposite is true - BUT getting pregnant at the age of 14 with the wrong guy WAS a mistake), and learning from them.


----------



## mBLACK

akalei said:


> Im not trying to judge. Im not judging everyone, just the ones who think having a baby ar 16-17 is an amazing trend! Like how tons of teen girls think Jamielynn spears is a great role model and they all want to be like her. Some teens make amazing mothers, im just concerned about the ones who are careless and think a baby is all fun and games.

I apologize in advance for being blunt when I say this, but who exactly made it seem like it was all fun and games so much that you felt the need to shake your head and make that comment about the resonses?:huh:


----------



## Lunaty

mBLACK said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Although i am not pregnant yet (trying though, am 22) i do have my view on this..
> 
> I can see this from both sides..
> I dotn agree with the casual perspective of younger girls saying: we were not trying but no protection used.
> 
> This to me sounds like you have not stood still at the responsibility that it brings with your chance of getting pregnant.. It's for life.
> 
> I say that with such a 'casual' way because what's done is done, why would I sit here moping about the past and/or the stupid decisions I have made in my lifetime?
> Tons of women don't think twice about having unprotected sex, not just young girls but women of all ages, it's an irresponsible decision but not just limited to young ladies.
> I am not saying that getting pregnant with my baby was a stupid decision. Getting pregnant with that specific person at that point in my life was stupid, however I am not going to say that I would change anything because that 'accident' was the best 'accident' that ever happened to me. Of course I didn't think of the posibility of getting pregnant and/or realized that it was for life, in reality does anybody think about the consequences of their actions while they are doing so? Probably not. At least most of the time. What is REALLY important is learning from the mistakes that we make (once again, not saying my baby was a mistake; infact the complete opposite is true - BUT getting pregnant at the age of 14 with the wrong guy WAS a mistake), and learning from them.Click to expand...

My "rant" is more or less channeled to the reasons behind the situation..
Would you think you would have become pregnant if you had condoms with you? Did your parents/teacher talk to you about precaution? Would yuo have felt comfortable to get them at a drugstore at all?

At the time i became sexual active i have asked my mother to go on the pill and she complied (i was scared shitless about her reaction hahaha) but i never heard (until later) you could just get them at your GP without parents knowing or consenting it (privacy law) !! 

In this case i think preventing is better then learning form your mistake right?! :) And it starts at giving this information out at the right places and age.. and thank god at least something gets done about it (not nearly enough thouh

Im just generally interested what the reason behind the at the time "unthoughtful" decision was.. 

What the most disturbing thing is is indeed those pacts and celebrity trends.. then again isnt that what is causing most of youths problem (think anorexia, suicide, "gangs" etc.?!)

Gosh im rambeling on.. why do i have the feeling im getting old :rofl:


----------



## Jkelmum

Speaking as a mother of 3 soon to be 4 I am 27 had my first at 14 and think its a little harsh that anybody can come into the teens forum and rant about the situation they are in ...They are here for support not being ranted at by someone who asnt been in there situation .... Sorry for the rant but teenagers that get preggers have enough to deal with ....i feel this should be there safe haven ! if you dont like teens being pregnant then i would stay out of the teen forum 

This post may sound a harsh rant but I am so sick of teen mothers being looked down on great surprise or planned there baby will be loved


----------



## Mummy_15

tasha41 said:


> I don't know if I ever replied to this.. but my baby was unplanned and unexpected but accident is just not a word I ever want to use!!


I agree with tasha. My baby definately wasnt planned, But i dont see it as being an accedent either.


----------



## ~KACI~

serina27 said:


> Speaking as a mother of 3 soon to be 4 I am 27 had my first at 14 and think its a little harsh that anybody can come into the teens forum and rant about the situation they are in ...They are here for support not being ranted at by someone who asnt been in there situation .... Sorry for the rant but teenagers that get preggers have enough to deal with ....i feel this should be there safe haven ! if you dont like teens being pregnant then i would stay out of the teen forum
> 
> This post may sound a harsh rant but I am so sick of teen mothers being looked down on great surprise or planned there baby will be loved

*round of applause*
x x


----------



## x-amy-x

We were WTT once I had finished my Part-time college course. But after changing from Implanon to the Pill it happened. It wasn't planned but was a happy surprise. She is loved to pieces and wouldn't change a think. Still doing my NVQ in Accounting!


----------



## Jkelmum

~KACI~ said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> Speaking as a mother of 3 soon to be 4 I am 27 had my first at 14 and think its a little harsh that anybody can come into the teens forum and rant about the situation they are in ...They are here for support not being ranted at by someone who asnt been in there situation .... Sorry for the rant but teenagers that get preggers have enough to deal with ....i feel this should be there safe haven ! if you dont like teens being pregnant then i would stay out of the teen forum
> 
> This post may sound a harsh rant but I am so sick of teen mothers being looked down on great surprise or planned there baby will be loved
> 
> *round of applause*
> x xClick to expand...

Thanks just sumat that gets my goat x


----------



## ashjenx2k8

we were planning a pregnancy but little did we know it had already happened x


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev031pps__.png


----------



## mernie

i'd never call her an accident we knew i wasn't on the pill anymore and discussed the fact that it COULD happen we didn't plan it with my ovulation or anything but knew that it could happen. and she was completely welcomed :cloud9:


----------



## Ell.Bishh

accident, but the best accident ever :)
wouldnt change it for the world, he's the best 'mistake' i ever made
:D


----------



## KarenLV

Planned.I'm a born organiser.


----------



## clairebear

100% planned we started ttc after our wedding x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Accident, was on the pill. God knows how it happened. 
Never knew until i was 19weeks.


----------



## Alexis

although im not pregnant (yet) I am a teen myself (19) and my fiance (19) and I are TTC right now so our little bundl of joy will be planned... I think pregnancy is beautiful irregardless of the age. Yeah it might not always be planned, or the best 'timing' for someones life, but that baby is a precious miracle. God doesn''t give challenges to people they can't handle. Every baby is beautiful and is taken care of by their mother no matter the age. Just because you're young does NOT mean you aren't fit to be a mother (or father). I think alot of teen moms are doing a much better job at parenting than older parents. Just my opinion though.

:hugs:


----------



## Ilovemybaby

accident, i should have been on birth control.. but i relied on condoms


----------



## dizzy65

i was trying to make it happen by accident. my first mc was by accident my second one was planned. and this one will be planned


----------



## Mommyy2be

My boyfriend and I we tried for about 7 months , nothing happened.. I actually thought i couldn't get pregnant, it really made me upset.. With both of us being dissapointed every time i take a pregnancy test, we decided to just stop trying.. Then 3 months after we stoped trying, i got pregnant lol... So i dont really think it was an accident


----------



## xjade_edenx

EDen was an accident but definetly the best mistake that could ever happen to me
love every minute of it !!!!!!!


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Me and my now husband to be, had been together for a number of years when I got pregnant, I was on the pill and took it religiously. Guess I was just really fertile. I was 18, nearly 19 when I was got pregnant, working full time and earning a lot of money, so was able to support myself and a baby. I am getting married next January, then we will be ttc #2, I will be a month off becoming 22y/o. I hate to say my daughter was an accident, ut she was the best suprise I could have wished for.


----------



## Lottie86

Ours was most definately an accident, I've never even wanted children!! We were using condoms at the time and we hadn't noticed one splitting so not quite sure what happened (and I was soooo paranoid about getting pregnant I'd check them each time to make sure everything was in it that should be and test if I was even a day late :rofl:) 

We've got our head round it now though and are looking forward to him turning up in May just not looking forward to how much tighter it's going to make money with the cost of baby milk, higher electricity and heating bills etc, eek!


----------



## Abblebubba

Ok my first two were an accident, at thirteen i had just started having sex with my long term boyfriend and unlucky as we may have been i got pregnant, we were so young and scared, very emotional, but we just said that we would have to face the consequences and got very attatched to our LO, then i misscarried and it broke our poor little hearts. We stayed together and strong for years and then when i got to sixteen, i was pregnant again but we had just split up and i was so muddled up, i went it alone and i thought if i forgot about it everything would go away, and i guess it did but in the wrong way, i also misscarried that LO too, that is when i can truely say '_i made a silly teen mistake and i wasn't thinking clearly'_- and then we got back together and 3 months after that misscarriage i decided i wanted a baby and for it to work this time, i spoke to my OH about it and we started TTC 3 months later i announced my BFP and he was initially shockled i dont quite thing he had realised what he was doing, once we got other that thou we are now looking forward to our little bubba boy due in may, and he even started a new job to support us better.

Please dont look down on teen mummys they make the same mistakes as anyone, even grown woman can be careless in their choices.


----------



## nadupoi

Abblebubba said:


> Please dont look down on teen mummys they make the same mistakes as anyone, even grown woman can be careless in their choices.

I love the way you stated that. :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

nadupoi said:


> Abblebubba said:
> 
> 
> Please dont look down on teen mummys they make the same mistakes as anyone, even grown woman can be careless in their choices.
> 
> I love the way you stated that. :)Click to expand...

ditto. I thin k a lot of people forget that.:cry:


----------



## Abblebubba

sleepinbeauty said:


> nadupoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abblebubba said:
> 
> 
> Please dont look down on teen mummys they make the same mistakes as anyone, even grown woman can be careless in their choices.
> 
> I love the way you stated that. :)Click to expand...
> 
> ditto. I thin k a lot of people forget that.:cry:Click to expand...

Thanks guys it is true, 
I know some grown woman that are awful parents, and really childish in the way they deal with things, just because we only been in the world 13 years or 30 years does not make anyone more life experienced than the other, someone of 13, 14 could have been through more than someone in their 30's and still be standing strong. :)

I am extreamly proud of all the teen mummys and mummys to be i have met on here, really opened my eyes to the world :)

Love you guys :happydance:


----------



## AstroGirl

I've noticed that a lot of pregnant people got pregnant by accident.
While they were on the pill...
That's amazing, some were planned..
Its just amazing people go "go on the pill you'll be safe"
But still.. it doesnt neccesarily work that way ,does it? obviously.

xx


----------



## mummyholly

Mine wasn't an accident, it was a suprise :)


----------



## jelix9408

deff accident! one drunken night on vacation with the boyfriend lol. but its the best accident ever!


----------



## danni2609

planned:)


----------



## Dizzy321

Both mine were planned :)


----------



## NewToThis_x

Accccident, but i wasnt taking the pill proply soo......


----------



## teen mummy

my daughter was an accident but one of the best accidents ive ever made lol 
xxxxx


----------



## LucyEmma

1st was an accident(not one i regret though) and this one was planned :) x


----------



## scottishgal89

mistake, but i think its going to work out fine and i dont regret it for a minute even if my oh doesnt agree, he just needs to deal with that
:) xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

not planned


----------



## NotSoWorried

Not planned...the pill failed. Badly.


----------



## MoonMuffin

not planned, missed a pill durning college finals and my then boyfriend was up to help me pack so...
Kathryn was the best thing that ever happened to me though, along with marrying her father :cloud9:


----------

